# MM to Inch conversion, HELP!!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

If I need 10mm upholstery piping, which one of these should I get???
http://www.diyupholsterysupply.com/Cotton-Welt1.html

I'm going to make a crocheted rug for in front of our wood stove, and I need 900 meters of 10mm piping. But I have no idea which one of these it would be...
Anybody?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.mm-to-inch.com/

Just plug in what you need and it will tell you what the conversion is. 

10mm = .3937 in

12/32 is .375

I think that would be the closest but you would want to check my math because I just woke up from a nap....


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

10mm is generally considered equal to 3/8" (at least when it comes to wrenchs) or .375" so whatever is closest to that.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

hercsmama said:


> If I need 10mm upholstery piping, which one of these should I get???
> http://www.diyupholsterysupply.com/Cotton-Welt1.html
> 
> I'm going to make a crocheted rug for in front of our wood stove, and I need 900 meters of 10mm piping. But I have no idea which one of these it would be...
> Anybody?


1,000 yards of 3/8" is close enough for a conversion.


(984 vs. 1,000 and .375 vs. .394)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

OK. So would that be the 6/32 one? Or the 8/32 one?
I'm a bit of a moron when it comes to this whole fractions thing...:huh:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

*12/32*, sorry, I didn't see that it was in 32nds when I told you 3/8".


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

12/32


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh thank you, thank you, thank you!!!:nanner:

I've been wanting to make this rug for months!!
Off to order!!:happy2:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

6mm is slightly less than 1/4 inch. About a hair-width difference. So 12 is slightly less than one inch. If you combine metric with US widths, the US measurements will always be slightly narrower and any weaving, plaiting or braiding will be thrown off center by that. Really irks me when a seller is selling metric but labels it US as if it was the same. I got ripped off with a silk brick once, so learned metric weights. I work with metric width leather lace every day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

when I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was about M&Ms, and you KNOW how I feel about that! :teehee:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok you, did I not just send you a 56oz bag of them? You can't possibly have eaten them all already!:shocked: :run:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

take inches and multiply it by 25.4 to get mm, to find out inches if you know the mm divide by 25.4

12" x 25.4= 304.8 or rounding up 305, 305mm divided by 25.4= 12.008


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

IowaLez said:


> I work with metric width leather lace every day.


I had no idea there even was such a thing!

One of my wheels has leather stirrup/straps on the treadling mechanism and I bought a bag of miscellaneous leather strips to replace them with when the time comes. But it seems rather dry and a bit brittle. We used some of it to hang snowshoes on the wall and occasionally, the leather gets all dried out and the snowshoes come crashing down. We now use hand-forged iron hooks. 

I just figured leather as thin as you are talking about would be dry and brittle. No? 

I also have a few bits of white leather I trimmed off a tanned sheepskin that is soft and supple. What's the story?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hercsmama - we are giving them a run for their money! It has been a LONG winter here (snowing now) and chocolate is one oft he ONLY things that gets me through it. You have no idea how we have enjoyed our treat from you!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH,

If you want to know ANYTHING about ANY leather, I can answer your questions! I can tell the type of leather, just feeling it with my fingers, with my eyes closed.

Leather gets dry and brittle from age, and sunlight exposure usually, but climate humidity/dryness is also a factor. Also, if you buy Pakistani or Mexican leather, it is carp to begin with. It also smells bad. Good leather smells nice. Most leather at Tandy's is carp, too, the rejects and and cheap sale stuff from the big distributors that want to get rid of carp they are stuck with. Don't buy leather from Tandy!

Also, the Paki tanneries have no pollution controls, and they really do a lot of harm to the environment, lots of chemicals. My leather is all "green and clean". Good leather comes from the US, Canada, and the Scandinavian countries. Italy is good too. The UK for bridle leather is best. Also, US-sold leather now has to be dyed with dyes that are non-toxic to children chewing on the leather. Stupid. Goodness knows why any child would be chewing on any of it!!!!???

The best leather conditioner in the world is Pecard's Leather Dressing. Sometimes hard to find retail, tho. I can get it.

I have kangaroo leather lace in 3mm, 6mm, and 10mm widths. About 15 colors is available. Roo is very thin, fine grained, but 4 times stronger than cowhide, and it doesn't stretch like cowhide, as roos don't have sweat glands to affect the hides. The best, finest plaiting in the world is done with roo. It has gotten very expensive, if you buy it retail in the US, the 3mm costs $160 for 100 meters, $1 per yard, or more. It has long been used by Ozzie whipmakers - there are still plenty of cowboys who use Australian stockwhips and whip collectors buy them, too, a particular style of whip that only Ozzies use from horseback to steer the cattle with. The plaiting on them can be very complex patterns, with up to 36 3mm strands used; and I have seen, once, 72 used. I can do up to 24 plaits in an item. My roo lace comes direct from Ozland, tho, and it is a real hassle to get it here. It involves tons of permits, licenses, and etc, as it is covered by the CITES 2 treaty regarding exotic animals and products made from them. Endangered species CITES 1 treaty is separate. Customs and F&W agencies now are part of Homeland Security, another hurdle.

For spinning wheels, you want Redhide or Latigo leather. Redhide is only made in Ozland, and I think it is perfect for some leather bearings on my wheels. Latigo is better for other uses on wheels. For connecting the footman and treadle, you want latigo motorcycle boot laces. They aren't the ones you buy in a retail store, either. I've got boatloads of those, too. I got some redhide last Fall, for free from a whipmaker in Tasmania, but the postage was $50. I had an Australian $50 bill, so used that for it. 

I can cut any thickness or width of any kind of leather with steel dies on a 25 ton die press, a clicker press it is also called, to exacting measurements.

If you need leather parts, I can help with that. Just pay postage to you.

I also have hides of elk, deer, moose, bullhide, buffalo - both American bison and Italian waterbuffalo, lambskin, reindeer hair-on, latigo, roo, and wool shearling hides. If you want a whole hide, I get them at best prices anywhere. If anyone wants scraps for crafts, we have piles and piles of scraps, in a number of colors, and all kinds of hides. We just throw them out. You can have them for postage costs. The hides come in certain thicknesses and some come in several colors.

Scraps wanted? Just let me know!

Sheepskin isn't very strong, and it rots very quickly. No matter what one does, so junk it in the trashbin. It is also extremely fibrous and weak.

Do you want me to post some photos of various kinds of leathers so you can see it?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sheepskin and fine deerskin are very much sought after by historical seamstresses for binding the edges of their stays and corsets. I may start pointing people your way for scraps.

Also, Philip and I make a lot of Viking shoes, and we usually get leather from Tandy. (It's what we know and is close.) In the future, I think we might just get leather through you. 

Do you ever have real kid leather? I've been having a hard time finding it. I just find sheepskins, everywhere. (Best use for a sheepskin is wool-on and a seat cover!)


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I made rugs using cloths line wrapped with fabric and sew in round on the sewing machine. Kinda like they make the baskets. It gos fast.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

:shocked: wow, Lez. You are just chocked FULL of expertise in so many areas. :bow:

Thank you for the information - and yes, please and thank you! I would love to buy some leather scraps. Let me go measure my leather stirrups for my Bluebonnet wheel and get back to you on the length and width!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! IowaLez you sure know your stuff! I had no idea....


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Svenska,

Our supplier DOES have real KIDSKINS!!!! They are 5-7 sq feet in size, and 2-2.5 oz in weight (per sq yard). It is available in MANY colors! Online, $30 each. 

Another leather often used for garments is lambskin; there is also lamb suede. The lambskins are finished just like regular leather, with a buffed flesh side and a proper glossy skin-side.

Deerskins are all about the same in weight, 2.5 to 3 oz, and there are no differentiations between doe or buck. They aren't sold that way. They also come in many colors, including white. Online, the economy deer is $45 per hide, 8-10 sq ft, and the premium is 8-10 sq ft, and $70 per hide. Econo is going to have surface blemishes and bullet holes in bad places.

Deerskin hides are super expensive now, it's just crazy.

If you were to buy these online, you will pay more for the hides, as a flat rate per hide, with hide sizes varying, whereas we pay only the exact sq feet of each hide. Plus, they don't offer all the colors available online. 

Our guy at the warehouse is the head honcho, the manager, and he was trained by us to select only the very best hides. We used to go in person, and I would sort thru hundreds of hides to get the best. We only buy hides that the dye is "struck through" the entire thickness. 

Do any of you want me to send samples? For just the cost of postage. I can get the hides shipped directly to you when we order next time.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I also want to add, that linemans' gloves, the expensive golf gloves, the really expensive athletic shoes, falconer's gear, and pro ice skaters' boots are all made from roo.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't worry, we are going to be all converted to the metric system by 1976.

Have a good day!


----------

